# Trip to Vermont



## debodun (Oct 10, 2018)

My trip with a friend (who drove) was uneventful except that in one spot we went to turn around and a woman pulled up next to us and shouted that she been following us for 18 miles and we didn't know how to drive and that we "were way over the line." after which she zoomed off. I don't recall anything that bad in my friends driving. 

Another thing was finding a place to eat. Manchester Vermont is a congested place even in the "off" season. We went by several restaurants, but the parking lots were packed full with cars lined up to get in the lots. We then found another place, but my friend took one look at the menu and said there wasn't anything on the it that appealed to her and that it was too overpriced, so we left. The went across the street to a burger bar, but found it closed (what restaurant would be closed at the height of tourist season?). There was a woman there, though, that look like she was cleaning up and she recommended one about 5 miles out of town. We went there and had a fine lunch (at about 2 pm).

We went in a themed gift shop and I was looking at matryoshka doll. The proprietor came over and said that that one just happened to be on sale for $80. Needless to say I didn't buy it. (I just looked at one on Amazon similar to the one I saw and it was less than $30). And that's another thing that irked me - nothing in the gift shops have price tags. You have to ask about everything. One place they had bulk candy (like gumdrops and Mary Janes). I didn't see anything to indicate how much the candy cost or was it different prices, so I had to inquire again and was told it was all $8.99 a pound, which I though was a lot for bulk candy.

I also wondered if the gift shops ever sell anything at the prices they ask, or am I just too thrifty?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2018)

We have a couple of antique shops around here and they don't label anything. I think if you ask the price they kind of size you up and if you look like you're really interested they ask more than they planned to price it at in the first place. 

My daughter and I took a trip through Vermont in the spring. Only one night we couldn't find a place to eat. Ended up in a Mexican place sort of like McDonald's. My daughter was constantly looking at her phone for places to eat in the towns we stayed in. She pretty much planned the whole trip before we even left home. Better her than me. lol I did notice the prices are much higher in New England state restaurants.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2018)

There was an antique/junque shop in the Florida pamhandle that was "famous" for NOT selling stuff. Depending on her mood, the extremely strange old lady who ran it would refuse to sell you anything. "How much is this?"  "THAT'S NOT FOR SALE!" she'd snarl and snatch it out of your hand. Rinse and repeat. If the item had a price on it, she'd frequently say the price was wrong. I could never figure out if it was mental illness or some form of "performance art".


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2018)

Deb did you go to the famous Vermont Country Store?  Interesting place. https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/

How about that teddy bear place in Burlington?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2018)

RadishRose, my daughter and I went to the country store when we took our mother/Daughter trip this past spring. There is another store with almost the same name , nearby on the opposite side of the street which is nice also..  My daughter told me she loves Wind Song perfume from the 50's. They had it there so I bought it for her for Christmas. My Grandma wore that. I was shocked she liked it.         





RadishRose said:


> Deb did you go to the famous Vermont Country Store?  Interesting place. https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/
> 
> How about that teddy bear place in Burlington?


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2018)

Burlington is way up  north and not included in my itinerary. I've been to the Country Store in Weston many times when I was younger and my family made their annual pilgrimage every fall. I went over a few years ago and it only made me feel sad remembering when I went with mom & dad. This week the route did not include Weston, but we did go by the Kimball Farm that is used in the opening of the PBS cooking show "Cook's Country" in Rupert and the cute little post office there; then looped around down to Manchester.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

Deb, your attachment doesn't work. So that's Chris Kimball's farm you must be talking about..  used to watch that show and the sister show America's Test Kitchen all the time. I remember the farm at the opening but didn't know it was his.



http://www.pbs.org/food/chefs/chris-kimball/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> RadishRose, my daughter and I went to the country store when we took our mother/Daughter trip this past spring. There is another store with almost the same name , nearby on the opposite side of the street which is nice also..  My daughter told me she loves Wind Song perfume from the 50's. They had it there so I bought it for her for Christmas. My Grandma wore that. I was shocked she liked it.



Ruth, they do have some old-timey products and candies, but quite a bit less now than a few years ago. I remember WindSong perfume, too! I used to like it when I was a teen.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Deb, your attachment doesn't work.


Neither can I. I don't know what's wrong. I exited the page and came back and then I see them.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2018)

Sorry your trip was uneventful Deb! 
I remember Windsong and actually liked it when I was younger also. 
I’d forgotten all about it. The cooking show I hadn’t seen but I do enjoy cooking shows in general.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2018)

debodun said:


> Neither can I. I don't know what's wrong.



You probably didn’t do anything wrong. Some of my attachments don’t work. Sometimes when I go back and hit edit and then advanced , it will ‘right ‘ itself and show up. Sometimes not! 
But you needn’t worry cause RR fixed it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

Deb, your link works now. Yup, that's the place! Love the tiny post office.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2018)

And that's not the smallest PO in the USA. The smallest is in Ochopee, FL. Photo form Wikipedia.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I remember the farm at the opening but didn't know it was his.
> 
> View attachment 57765



I don't think he lives there all the time; the farmhouse can be rented.

*https://www.expedia.com/Christopher-Kimballs-Vermont-Farmhouse.h19208224.Hotel-Information*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

LOL at the tiniest post office.

The Kimball farmhouse is beautiful; I looked at all the pics.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2018)

That post office is super cute. 
Yayyy for the links working


----------

